# Laptop Netzteil



## flying-anzi (8. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade eine Anfrage von ner Bekannten bekommen...

Bei ihren Laptop ist das Netzteil defekt, jetzt hat sie ein Universalnetzteil gekauft...

Das Originalnetzteil hat eine Betriebsspannung von 18,5 V.

Beim Universalnetzteil kann man zwischen 16V und 19V wählen...

Was für eine Spannung soll man nun nehmen? Intuitiv würde ich 19V sagen...


----------



## hela (8. September 2009)

flying-anzi hat gesagt.:


> ... Das Originalnetzteil hat eine Betriebsspannung von 18,5 V...


Ich würde mal in den Unterlagen des *Notebooks* nachsehen, ob dort eine Betriebsspannung angegeben ist.


----------



## ronaldh (9. September 2009)

Du solltest auch auf die Leistungsanforderung und Stabilisierung achten. Die meisten Universal-Netzteile bieten nicht die Anforderungen, die von einem Laptop benötigt werden.

Es ist da doch empfehlenswert, z.B. bei Ebay mal nach einem Netzteil zu suchen, welches für das Laptop speziell angeboten wird.


----------

